# CPT code for perc closure of left ventricle pseudoaneurysm



## BwitchyCoder (Aug 4, 2010)

I need the CPT, not the ASA for the 
"Percutaneous Closure of a Left Ventricle Pseudoaneurysm"...
My office enters its charges by CPT code and the system converts it to ASA if that's what the insurance company requires.

I'd appreciate any help.

I know I can't use 93581 because it isn't a congenital vsd.

Any ideas?


----------

